# Some people!



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

Seen some wankers in my time stressing there fish out and been complete dumb asses but this one takes the number 1 spot

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1twEF1wcqs...feature=related


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Retard!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

what a bunch of f*cking w*ankers.........................no respect what so ever


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

dezboy said:


> what a bunch of f*cking w*ankers.........................no respect what so ever


couldnt agree more mate well worded


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

complete meat head


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

it's on the web till a long time and i do really hate such idiot guys, i would have been much happier if that piranha had totally cutted his whole finger off!! IF U DON'T RESPECT NATURE YOU EVEN DON'T RESPECT YOUR OWN HUMAN BEHING, PART OF NATURE!! ass holes... sorry for my reaction guys, but i get mad when i see those things...


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

I wished that guy would have put his entire finger in the p's mouth so it would have gotten bitten off. teach him a lesson to disrepect the p's.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's a shame that animals like piranhas, pit bulls and such attract individuals who abuse them, using them to satisfy their need to witness bloodshed and such.
The whole _"Dude, that was badass! He got ooooowned!" _mentality.

This is exactly why I hate the videos here on P-Fury that show large fish, mice and rats being torn apart by piranhas.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

people like this make me angry


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

kids these days, I tell you what.


----------



## beezer (Sep 10, 2007)

wow, i wish he would have used a bigger p.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Its idiots like this that give P's a bad reputation. Same with all animal owners that simply abuse their animals for their own amusement. Unfortunatley the world is full of idiots. If it wasnt it would be pretty peaceful I think.


----------



## enzinio (Nov 6, 2007)

silly boyz


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

what a waste of such beautiful fish


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> It's a shame that animals like piranhas, pit bulls and such attract individuals who abuse them, using them to satisfy their need to witness bloodshed and such.
> The whole _"Dude, that was badass! He got ooooowned!" _mentality.
> 
> This is exactly why I hate the videos here on P-Fury that show large fish, mice and rats being torn apart by piranhas.


i do perfectly agree with you... tha's why my fishes will never see living food again. they got a fish, and a mouse once and i didn't like what i saw and all my thoughts about the possibility of getting sick cause of the type of food.
Tommy


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

sorry dude jack ass stunts was so 2003...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

I do belive that







was involved... lol


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> I do belive that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and/or









Either way, they're not







, but a bunch of


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Funny that "weed emoticon" , I thought I'd seen eevrything lmao









Maybe we should teach them a lesson , nunchuck style....then we'd see who'd get OWNED lol


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

The only good that comes out of this video is it shows how piranha are not the stuff of legend. You didn't see the fish shake into a blur and fingers popping off in multiple directions. Just showed that if you are dumb enough to put your finger in ones mouth they will do what any animal will do when cornered.

They only thing I find funny is those are the kind of guys who think they are uhh humm cough cough "Tough" after doing that. And for that thinking I raise the nozzel for a toast.


----------

